# Cotton Candy, Raspberry, White Grape and misc



## ilovedoxies (May 22, 2009)

Here are my latest creations:

The first is a soapcicle made w/an old school tupperware sucker mold.


----------



## mamaT (May 22, 2009)

Lovely popsicles.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 22, 2009)

another shot of the soapcicle:


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

Wow! They look fantastic! Love the color too


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 22, 2009)

sun ripened raspberry topped w/cotton candy.  Colored with rose clay.


----------



## heyjude (May 22, 2009)

Yummy! Now I wish I hadn't given my molds away!!  

Jude


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 22, 2009)

whipped white grape colored w/yellow kaolin clay


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 22, 2009)

little bundles of joy, tiny cubes of various soaps tied up in a little baggie.  You can use without taking it out of the bag, it lathers up great.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 22, 2009)

In regards to the popcicle molds, use lots of vasaline!!!!


----------



## heartsong (May 22, 2009)

*x*

  the popsicles are an absolute kick!!!  

and i love the idea of the little soap-scrubbies!  

the f/o's sound yummy. i haven't been that adventurous.

nice job!  you're very creative! (i like funstuff!)


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2009)

The soapsicles look like those jello puddin' pop swirls!


----------



## wonderland (May 22, 2009)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> sun ripened raspberry topped w/cotton candy.  Colored with rose clay.



if there was ever a need for scratch-n-sniff, it'd be for that!!  i think i'm in love.  LOL


----------



## studioalamode (May 22, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Those are fantastic , they are all gorgeous.

Kitn


----------



## topcat (May 23, 2009)

I love them all, but the soapsicles are my fave!  I have those tupperware moulds and never thought of them for soap.....duh :? 

Isn't it funny.....I have looked all through my kitchen looking for what I can use as moulds and not once did I think to use them :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 23, 2009)

They are all fantastic!
The raspberry cotton candy combo with the rose clay is my favourite. They all look so smooth and creamy.
I have those ice block moulds, and i made some soap in them once, I found some glittery popsicle sticks at a craft shop, so that got me thinking.
They came out well, but I had overheating problems with them, and havent' got around to doing it again though.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 23, 2009)

I soaped the cicles rather cool around 100 degrees or lower and at a light to medium trace.  I stood them up in the mold container and draped a piece of plastic wrap over them and a thin dish towel.  

I added my FO to my oils before I melted them because I was afraid I would seize.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 23, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The soapsicles look like those jello puddin' pop swirls!



LOL I know!!  I'm going to have to do this again w/my chocolate FO.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

those all look deeeeeelicious!!! I thought about candy...   heheh then I thought about yogurt.. then I thought about taking another shower.... how weird is that?!?!


----------



## eucalypta (May 23, 2009)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Here are my latest creations:
> 
> The first is a soapcicle made w/an old school tupperware sucker mold.



Lovely - makes me long for icecream!

I love your raspberry/conton candy - bet it smells delicious too


----------



## rubato456 (May 23, 2009)

you've got me digging in the freezer for something cool and yummy now.....very nice, all of them!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 23, 2009)

I love them all great swirled popsickle soap!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 25, 2009)

Those popsicles are so cute!


----------



## xraygrl (May 26, 2009)

GREAT job! yummy, popsicles!


----------

